# LR Baggs Lyric



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Anything good or bad to say about this pickup?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are excellent reviews here: http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...one?rNtt=LR Baggs Lyric&index=1#productDetail


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

On the other hand there are a lot of used ones for sale.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> On the other hand there are a lot of used ones for sale.


Yeah, how do you know. With all of this stuff you can read the positive reviews, of which there'll be many, and buy, or read the negative reviews, of which there'll be many, and not buy.

That's why I was hoping to get the straight goods from the members of this forum. Us Canucks don't tend to oversell stuff.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

see acousticguitarforum.com and unofficialmartinguitarforum.com to find used ones.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ampaholic said:


> Yeah, how do you know. With all of this stuff you can read the positive reviews, of which there'll be many, and buy, or read the negative reviews, of which there'll be many, and not buy.
> 
> That's why I was hoping to get the straight goods from the members of this forum. Us Canucks don't tend to oversell stuff.


While that is true to an extent, if you read the reviews carefully, it becomes fairly easy to dismiss the ones that have been made by less experience users. And if 90% of them are positive, it's a pretty good indication it is a decent product. If the same problem is made by several of the reviewers, you know there is a problem with the product.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Recently heard about online businesses who post positive reviews for a fee. Who can you believe?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JHarasym said:


> Recently heard about online businesses who post positive reviews for a fee. Who can you believe?


I don't doubt this for a second. I would also think that many long-time businesses would avoid doing this because if there were ever caught at it, it could put a big damper in their sales and cost them more in the long run. L.R. Baggs is a well known and respected company. They don't need to do that. People that have bought their products generally love them.


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks interesting, but Musicians Friend says the Lyric doesn't ship to Canada. Might just be their shipping policy. But for a list price of $235, might look & see if your local music shop has any, and if they have one installed on a demo guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

FarmerTedsCBGs said:


> Looks interesting, but Musicians Friend says the Lyric doesn't ship to Canada. Might just be their shipping policy. But for a list price of $235, might look & see if your local music shop has any, and if they have one installed on a demo guitar.


I don't know where in NB ampaholic lives, but if he is close to the Maine border, he could have it shipped to a border town and go over and pick it up at the shippers depot.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't know where in NB ampaholic lives, but if he is close to the Maine border, he could have it shipped to a border town and go over and pick it up at the shippers depot.


Yup, I'm an hour from Houlton, Maine and there are a couple of businesses that offer their address for New Brunswickers that want to ship parcels. I've used it many times.
The Lyric is one of those items however that doesn't seem to be much better of a deal in the US when you factor in the exchange rate and shipping.
Amazon.ca sells the Lyric for $229 CAN$ with free shipping and $199 US$ seems to be the going price in the US.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This is from the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum:

I had a lyric installed last month in my OM28. Battery and all doesn't seem to change the feel/balance of the guitar - I am using a strap on the heal.
The non plugged in sustain does not seem to change. However, they replaced my Martin strings with Daddario strings so that was an immediate difference in tone.
There is more feedback than I was expecting. be careful where you put your guitar stand. I have used the Baggs M1 before (saddle hole pickup) on an OM16 in comparison.
It has done 2 open mics. I'm afraid the monitor and nerves made it hard to hear the real tone. In plugged in practice the sound seems harsher than I expected. (I can only compare against the M1 which I really like - 2 thumbs up) On stage I had to add volume for the mixer to be happy - it seemed fine at home, but needed more oomph at the coffee shop. 
The bass seems to be the good and bad- seems muddy normally, but was really spot on when we did the bluesy song.
OTOH - It is faster to go up and plug in than take the time to adjust extra mics and position and be still while playing.
(For our open mics it's 10 minutes or 2 songs.. many folks seem to spend 8 minutes adjusting mics for perfection and then still do another 10 minutes. Which infuriates the folks on the bubble that might not get to play later that night or do their encore.)
However, my wife said it sounded ok from the back of the room: not as good as her M1, but ok.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the Lyric pickup in my 6 & 12 string acoustics. Love the sound!


----------

